# wall hanging units?



## WWWorker (Jan 12, 2011)

Hi all,
I am in need of adding my first dust collector. Much like the rest of the world I prefer not to blow the bank on it. I have a small shop 12X 22 and the wall hanging unit would help with my space issues. 

I have:
table saw
router table
drill press
band say
miter saw
jig saw

everything is on wheels and so I only need two or three drops. My question is are the wall hanging units powerful enough? 

What would be the minimum HP/ Micron count you would recommend? Is there a unit I can buy and upgrade over time?


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

Consider this, most dust collectors are rated by their manufacturers at approximately double the CFM rating of what they will actually do... what wall hanging units I am aware of are all in the 600-800 CFM range with filtration around 30 microns. Which means that in actual use they will get about 300-400 CFM and have spit back into the air the dangerous dust you are trying to capture. Simply put, you are better off with no collection than one of these units... 

You DO have options though... For example, I have a 2HP unit that is set on a stand, that I roll my air compressor underneath to maximize use of floor space... Kind of wall-ish...

What you may want to consider is a regular roll around dust collector and a short jumper of hose that goes from machine to machine. Just roll it out of the way when you don't need it... That way you can get a decent DC. Even a HF 2HP DC fitted with a 1 micron filter is a good machine. I would recommend fitting it with a Thien baffle though. Mount it internal to the collector so that you can keep the filter clean longer, and thus keep your air flow going... 

Definately steer clear of the 1 HP machines... They simply don't have what it takes...


----------



## WWWorker (Jan 12, 2011)

Yeah after I posted I did some research and it appears that I am going to need a 2 hp or so DC for my shop. I am looking at the HF one. Just need to find one of those coupons first


----------



## Itchy Brother (Aug 22, 2008)

I bought that one and it works really good.I bought the 4" x4ft expandable hose that stretches to 21 ft.from Rockler.I also bought a handle and wand from there too along with some quik adapters to put on the table saw ,band saw,planer and drum sander.It sure cut down on the dust problem.I also bought a air/dust collector that hangs from the ceiling and turns over the air about 10 times an hour,from Grizzley.I get a little crazy about this dust stuff but it is pretty lethal.Oh yeah I forgot I also wear a good dust mask!:yes:


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

When you get the HF DC, make sure you upgrade the filter bag to either a 1 micron or better bag, or a 1 micron or better canister. Bags are cheaper, canisters flow a LOT better...


----------

